# Tegu Toys



## apocalypse910 (Aug 7, 2012)

I've been trying to find some toys for my tegu Loki to play with. Tonight I tried hiding waxworms in one of those treat balls for dogs. The results were entertaining to say the least. 

He figured it out easily once - but then reverted to crazed Dino mode. You can see the exact moment where he says screw it. 

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDUwtx7jL1o&feature=plcp[/video]

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6MlJ7IbrtY&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## HeatherN (Aug 7, 2012)

lol hes persistant to say the least. and he's so bright green compared to mine nowadays. how long is he now?


----------



## apocalypse910 (Aug 7, 2012)

Not sure his exact length now - will try to measure him tomorrow if he'll hold still for a few seconds.
A few more pics-



















I also got him this slightly horrifying pig toy for when he's older - Think I know why it was on the clearance shelf


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2012)

Great video!


----------



## apocalypse910 (Aug 10, 2012)

When we first got Loki we tried the T-Shirt trick to get him familar with out scent. He loves the shirt and sleeps / plays in it all the time. Thought he was stuck until I held food near the cage and he found his way out in a few seconds flat. 

My husband filmed this while I was at work yesterday
[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FJiJrWxxdo&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Compnerd7 (Aug 10, 2012)

I raised my Tegu by hand feeding him with tongs that had red rubber tips.. Down to this day he loves the color red. So I give him red Kongs to play with, especially when he was teething he freaking love em and they don't break apart either. Tegus get bored, and need something to do haha.

Nice videos, that cool.

Sorry I ment to put the thumbs up not down!


----------

